# Nico's 14 inch bud..Pre trim and Trichomes



## Nico (Oct 4, 2007)

About 7 to 10 days till Harvest of My first plant Royal Haze.

The Plant is about 20 inches tall and practically a complete cola!!!

My mate taught me to pretrim a little very compact plants a week prior to harvest to allow a final spurt of flowering

This plant is soooo sticky its wonderful.. mostly milky Trichomes as soon as i see one amber trichome harvest for me.. I like a cerebral High..

Pre trimmed. All Bud.. 



Trichs 80% milky...... 

about a week to 10 days left IMO Views anyone???

*ZOOM*

Update in 2 days to my grow journal for the other plants here..

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14543


Nico


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks good. Did you flower from seed?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 4, 2007)

*Very nice mang and something to be proud of for sure. Great job my friend.  *


----------



## Nico (Oct 4, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Looks good. Did you flower from seed?


 
Yes bought my seeds from a growshop...  

Is supposed to be a very compact plant..

Thanks


----------



## Nico (Oct 4, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Very nice mang and something to be proud of for sure. Great job my friend.  *


 
Thanks.. Am excited as this was a late start..
Tried some of the trim mixed with wet morrocan tobbaco last night in one of those hooka pipes with the hot coal on top.. Very strong indeed cant wait to try the dried and cured bud..

Nico


----------



## Hick (Oct 5, 2007)

great job nico...late start..high temps,..you done well!


----------



## dmack (Oct 5, 2007)

very compact and truely a huge bud. Mmmm bet it smells nice. Tastes even better


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 5, 2007)

That looks amazing, take a pic and put on your refridgerator, that geta a gold star from me, and about everyone else here, good job, i'm jealous.
~T-Bone


----------

